# Baby Food... for Tucker



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I just ordered Tylan for Tucker. He was on Angel's Glow about two years ago and it worked wonders. Now he is starting the staining again. I decided this time to use Tylan instead.

He is tired of Peanut Butter so I am thinking of using baby food. Any suggestions?????

I don't want to give him anything that could hurt him. 

What baby food does your babies like?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

just make sure it doesnt have garlic and salt and you're fine. sprite LOVED garden vegetables, it has green beans, peas,and carrots, i think. that wasreally the only one she liked. she would eat the other ones too, like sweet potato, apples and bananas, chicken and rice, but her fav was the garden vegetables.










oh, and i just want to add that you should limit how much tylan he gets. i took a course about how animals (including people) get immune to antibiotics and thats why doctors are really cautious about giving it out and stuff. anyway, good luck!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

I just started *Tink* back on Angel's Eyes again. She has been off of it since last April and was doing great until about 3 weeks ago when the staining began in one eye. Her eye was always wet and had a stinky odor. I think it only took one dose and the next day I noticed there was no more odor and her eye wasn't tearing any more. I will use it for awhile longer. Anyway I wanted to tell you that I give it to her in minced up turkey or chicken. She gobbles it up. She also likes it in plain nonfat yogurt or mixed into scrambled eggs.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I used baby food also.I used the Banana.
Nemo only stained that one time and the Tylan cleared it up and it never came back, although it was really never bad to start with!

Good Luck,
ANDREA~


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I used meat baby food (which really grosses me out), they love it. I got Gerber's turkey, chicken and beef. Wilson also loves the sweet potato, but Molly won't touch that. 

Good luck!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Connie, good to hear from you!







I use the Gerber's Turkey and sometimes the sweet potatoes. They gobble it up.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I picked up the baby food today. Got some veggies and some meat. Now just have to wait until the Tylan gets here. 

Makes me sad that he was so clear for over a year now it's back. Shouldn't take much to clear him up. Now to figure how much to give him. A smiggen??? He is right at 6lbs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use the lamb baby food and sometimes the turkey. I'm still using peanut butter too.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We just started Rex back on the Angel Eyes. He had been off it since maybe August or Sept and the stains were starting to come back. Anyway we have a jar of Gerber beef in the fridge right now I am using. It stinks, it is slimy, ewe.....how do babies eat this? Anyway I mix it with a little water and Rex's hard food and he eats it right up. I just wonder if baby food could be healthier than canned food, since it just has the one ingredient? I either get the merrick canned food or evo, but could baby food be better? I usually mixed the Angel Eyes with canned dog food, but I am not about to buy the canned food in the grocery store, I need to make a trip to the good pet store this weekend!!!


----------

